# The real reason why people hate Miami



## _Unforgiven_ (Jul 26, 2007)

People hate Miami because Miami simply SUCKS.

Miami is a city with the biggest rich/poor gap in the US and Miami is a city with amongst the highest level of poverty in the US.

To deny Miami’s problems is just plain stupid, because Miami’s problems (specific to Miami) will continue to worsen, unless someone stands up and does something about them.

Miami is a city where English has become the second language – are you happy with that? Do you accept the fact jobs insist on applicants being “bilingual” – do you not see that as a form of discrimination?

We all joke about how bad the drivers are here, but would you joke about them if you lost a loved one because some MORON hit them and drove off? Do you not think that there is a SERIOUS problem with the spastic drivers in this city?

This is a skyscraper forum, but do you not consider the fact that development and construction in Miami has literally gone ape-shit? Do you want the skyline of your city forever scarred with three-quarter empty condos?

Do you not consider corruption here to be a serious problem? Do you not ask yourself why the same corrupt politicians are elected, then re-elected, by those who are so terrified of anything even remotely left-wing, just because they come from a Communist country?

Do you want to continue to suffer absolutely horrible customer service and discrimination against you if you just so happen to be non-Hispanic? Do you honestly think that you’re getting your money’s worth in this god-forsaken place?

Do you ever think about the fact that this city is continually trying to price out its poor and working class, forcing them to live in almost third world conditions? Do you not care that we live in one of the richest nations on earth, yet we treat our poor in such a despicable manner?

People aren’t jealous of Miami. People hate Miami because they see Miami for what it truly is – an urban sprawl filled with the most selfish, greedy, rude, ****-sucking people on earth who wouldn’t care to help you if you lay dying in the street. People hate Miami because they’ve experienced it for themselves, not because of the stigma associated with the city.

It's not jealousy....people hate Miami because Miami is what it is - a craphole.


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Now this simply sounds like an eloquent form of trolling.


----------



## _Unforgiven_ (Jul 26, 2007)

Xelebes said:


> Now this simply sounds like an eloquent form of trolling.


Eloquent, no.

Realist, yes.

I just see Miami for what it truly is.


----------



## sprtsluvr8 (Aug 5, 2006)

Who said anyone hates Miami? I'm not sure where this person is from, but the remedy for your hate is simple...DON'T LIVE IN MIAMI. 

Hate is such an ugly emotion...


----------



## _Unforgiven_ (Jul 26, 2007)

sprtsluvr8 said:


> Who said anyone hates Miami? I'm not sure where this person is from, but the remedy for your hate is simple...DON'T LIVE IN MIAMI.
> 
> Hate is such an ugly emotion...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=509473


----------



## heavyzakura334 (Jul 30, 2004)

You're a fucken racist...and a fucken idiot.

So...after your rant, what are you going to do about it?


----------



## _Unforgiven_ (Jul 26, 2007)

heavyzakura334 said:


> You're a fucken racist...and a fucken idiot.
> 
> So...after your rant, what are you going to do about it?


Calm down.

Please tell me how disliking Miami makes me a racist?

Now, how about you enjoy a nice, cold glass of:


----------



## Sean in New Orleans (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't dislike Miami. I think it is fabulous. The beaches aren't as good as the Emerald Coast around Destin, Panama City, and Pensacola, but, it is a happening town, IMO.


----------



## heavyzakura334 (Jul 30, 2004)

silly, silly and quite sad really...


----------



## heavyzakura334 (Jul 30, 2004)

_Unforgiven_ said:


> Please tell me how disliking Miami makes me a racist?


It's not about Miami. I really could'nt care less. The fact that you hate "Hispanics" as you say, is what makes you racist.


----------



## KGB89 (Feb 16, 2006)

heavyzakura334 said:


> It's not about Miami. I really could'nt care less. The fact that you hate "Hispanics" as you say, is what makes you racist.


He never said anything about "hating" hispanics

Just saying...


----------



## _Unforgiven_ (Jul 26, 2007)

heavyzakura334 said:


> It's not about Miami. I really could'nt care less. The fact that you hate "Hispanics" as you say, is what makes you racist.


Where in my post did I mention that I hated Hispanics? Please advise --- otherwise you will be dismissed as just another dickhead who labels someone as "racist" just for the sake of it.

For the record, the problem with Miami isn't a Hispanic problem - it's a Miami problem. Miami is filled with the most self-centered, narrow-minded, uneducated, greedy, two-faced b*stards on the planet, whether white, black, Hispanic, Russian, Serbo-Croat, Martian, Vulcan, Romulan...whatever.


----------



## _Unforgiven_ (Jul 26, 2007)

KGB89 said:


> He never said anything about "hating" hispanics
> 
> Just saying...


Of course not because (in caps) I DON'T HATE HISPANICS (or any particular race). This isn't a problem with a particular ethnic group - this is a MIAMI PROBLEM.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Something bad must've happened to you 'cause I lived almost a decade in Miami (just left it) and I think it's the greatest city in the world.


----------



## _Unforgiven_ (Jul 26, 2007)

lmcm1990 said:


> Something bad must've happened to you 'cause I lived almost a decade in Miami (just left it) and I think it's the greatest city in the world.


It wasn't one incident.

Let's see - how about my wife almost getting run over by a moron driving a Honda Civic? How about dealing with people 24/7 who have absolutely no manners and no respect? How about the corruption that is so rife here and the fact that people continue to elect the same corrupt politicians? How about the rampant over-development and lack of infrastructure? How about the ever-widening rich/poor gap - the poor being forced into living in close to slums, in a rich nation such as the US? How about the horrible customer service and English being a 2nd language (even discrimination for speaking English)?

The list goes on. Hey, if you liked it here, more power to you.


----------



## heavyzakura334 (Jul 30, 2004)

_Unforgiven_ said:


> Of course not because (in caps) I DON'T HATE HISPANICS (or any particular race). This isn't a problem with a particular ethnic group - this is a MIAMI PROBLEM.


It is quite remarkable that you do not see the correlation between what you have posted and what that says about you. 

Apparently, your thread is the real reason why people hate Miami...people like you I assume correct? 

Fine, fine, that's ok if you don't like Miami...

However two of the reasons why you hate this place have to do with the fact the the city has a large "Hispanic" population.

For example being bilingual seems to be a problem to you...Perhaps if you spoke spanish you would understand the city and what really goes on a bit more...

It is also interesting that you point out that "Hispanics" equal horrible customer service...

Really...I don't want you to start going off on other racial groups...but well...your posts really say alot about you...

Look Unforgiven, if you don't want people go off on your racism or stupidity then it would be quite convenient for you to keep such opinions to yourself. 

These forums are not for rants but rather for intelligent discussion and constructive criticism....We want to make these forums better, not worse with your Jerry Springer type reactionary opinions about urbanism.

Thanks for the glass but I think you're the one that needs it for now.
:cheers:


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

_Unforgiven_ said:


> It wasn't one incident.
> 
> Let's see - how about my wife almost getting run over by a moron driving a Honda Civic? How about dealing with people 24/7 who have absolutely no manners and no respect? How about the corruption that is so rife here and the fact that people continue to elect the same corrupt politicians? How about the rampant over-development and lack of infrastructure? How about the ever-widening rich/poor gap - the poor being forced into living in close to slums, in a rich nation such as the US? How about the horrible customer service and English being a 2nd language (even discrimination for speaking English)?


Do you really think that is unique to Miami??? hno:


----------



## _Unforgiven_ (Jul 26, 2007)

heavyzakura334 said:


> It is quite remarkable that you do not see the correlation between what you have posted and what that says about you.
> 
> Apparently, your thread is the real reason why people hate Miami...people like you I assume correct?
> 
> ...


Why should I keep my opinions to myself? Isn't this a free country?

Secondly, I am not racist and you look like an idiot for calling me a racist. I do not blame Hispanics for the problems in Miami and I merely suggested that I see discrimination against ENGLISH speakers as a problem in a country where English is the dominant language. I have no problmem with anyone speaking any language they want, but not when it comes to discriminating against someone for speaking English (a form of discrimination all too common in Miami).

The horrible customer service is a MIAMI problem - I have not experienced the same horrible customer service while in Mexico, Argentina and Puerto Rico, proving that it's NOT a Hispanic problem.

Feel free to label me a racist though - that's what people like you do best. You're so quick to hit the "racist" button without considering the facts.

So please, enjoy that tall glass of STFU - you sure as hell need it.


----------



## _Unforgiven_ (Jul 26, 2007)

Bond James Bond said:


> Do you really think that is unique to Miami??? hno:


Not unique, but all too common. Live here for 5 years and you'll see where I'm coming from (and no, I 'aint talking South Beach).


----------



## heavyzakura334 (Jul 30, 2004)

_Unforgiven_ said:


> Feel free to label me a racist


YOU already have...I don't need to do it...

Look, if your wife almost got hit by a car, well...that happens all the time across the states...

Now the question I would pose is why did you even get married? If you didn't have a wife then no one (i.e. a wife) would "have almost gotten hit" by any car...

Myabe you should blame Honda for making the Civic vehicle series...those things are dangerous...especially in the hands of people from Miami.


----------

